# What single thing do you like most about Thailand?



## King Silk

For me, it's the lovely warm climate here in Pattaya. Couldn't bare to go back to the grey skies of the UK.......


----------



## oddball

For me it became the ease at which one could leave for a more hospitable country that actually welcomed you for more than your money , think otherwise ? Time waits for no man , it passes you by , with your posts I have read to date , you are not the same enthralled man as when you arrived , take some of your own advice and RUN , why suffer the inequity of not being wanted other than for your money ?


----------



## Bulgakov

If you don't like Thailand, then which country do you suggest as a replacement?

If I am not wrong, this group is for expat living in Thailand or those planning or wishing to live in Thailand. If you live in Thailand, why are you staying there if you don't like it? If you are not living in Thailand and do not wish to do so, why do you bother with this group?

I am new to this group and I have been surprised by so many negative comments about Thailand. It seems as if some expats have been forced to live in Thailand. It does not make much sense. I have been following another group of expats for a while, it is a group expats living in The Phillipines and they seem more happy with their choice. Maybe those who don't like Thailand should try The Phillipines.

Bulgakov




oddball said:


> For me it became the ease at which one could leave for a more hospitable country that actually welcomed you for more than your money , think otherwise ? Time waits for no man , it passes you by , with your posts I have read to date , you are not the same enthralled man as when you arrived , take some of your own advice and RUN , why suffer the inequity of not being wanted other than for your money ?


----------



## King Silk

Get real Bulgy Boy. The Brits are the Worlds greatest Moaners!
We love a good old grumble don't ya know?
And immigrants almost always complain about the Country they have emigrated to. 
The World is changing....but why must it be changing for the worse?
Thailand certainly is imo. But it's not the time to be moving elsewhere........


----------



## Serendipity2

Bulgakov said:


> If you don't like Thailand, then which country do you suggest as a replacement?
> 
> If I am not wrong, this group is for expat living in Thailand or those planning or wishing to live in Thailand. If you live in Thailand, why are you staying there if you don't like it? If you are not living in Thailand and do not wish to do so, why do you bother with this group?
> 
> I am new to this group and I have been surprised by so many negative comments about Thailand. It seems as if some expats have been forced to live in Thailand. It does not make much sense. I have been following another group of expats for a while, it is a group expats living in The Phillipines and they seem more happy with their choice. Maybe those who don't like Thailand should try The Phillipines.
> 
> Bulgakov



Bulgakov,

I've spent considerable time in both Thailand and the Philippines. Expats are definitely second class citizens and are wanted principally for their loot. In both Thailand and the Philippines you may not own one square inch of land legally. You CAN buy a condominium since, as an owner, you don't own land. If you marry a local you may think you own the land but that's an illusion. The minute you're no longer married she gets the land. Better to rent or to lease. You CAN own the improvements on the land and lease the dirt however. Many a way to skin a cat! 

Over the years both countries have become less and less inviting to farangs. My first trip to Thailand was in early 1978 and I flew to Chiang Mai in a two engined prop aircraft - either a DC3 or DC4. My next trip was on a brand spanking new Boeing 737. Within a few years it was wide bodied 747's and DC-10's landing in Chiang Mai. Chiang Mai use to be paradise of Earth but like all wonderful destinations it has been "discovered". 

Still both countries DO offer a lot but as an expat your value to them is your money - never be fooled that its otherwise. The mitigating factor is the great food [and the lovely ladies] but don't fool yourself, you have few rights and those can be taken away in a millisecond if you transgress. 

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk

Listen to S2 you lot. He is a wise old owl.......


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> Bulgakov,
> 
> I've spent considerable time in both Thailand and the Philippines. Expats are definitely second class citizens and are wanted principally for their loot. In both Thailand and the Philippines you may not own one square inch of land legally. You CAN buy a condominium since, as an owner, you don't own land. If you marry a local you may think you own the land but that's an illusion. The minute you're no longer married she gets the land. Better to rent or to lease. You CAN own the improvements on the land and lease the dirt however. Many a way to skin a cat!
> 
> Over the years both countries have become less and less inviting to farangs. My first trip to Thailand was in early 1978 and I flew to Chiang Mai in a two engined prop aircraft - either a DC3 or DC4. My next trip was on a brand spanking new Boeing 737. Within a few years it was wide bodied 747's and DC-10's landing in Chiang Mai. Chiang Mai use to be paradise of Earth but like all wonderful destinations it has been "discovered".
> 
> Still both countries DO offer a lot but as an expat your value to them is your money - never be fooled that its otherwise. The mitigating factor is the great food [and the lovely ladies] but don't fool yourself, you have few rights and those can be taken away in a millisecond if you transgress.
> 
> Serendipity2


Yep, but there's a key distinction between Thai protectionism and Thai culture and people, the former reflects a certain disdain for the farang way of life, and it isn't exactly misplaced in my opinion. The latter is/are welcoming, and not entirely for our 'loot' - you have to be a student of Buddhist cultures and peoples to realise why.


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Listen to S2 you lot. He is a wise old owl.......



Old, yes! [A regrettable necessity I might add] Wise? Maybe. Sometimes!


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Yep, but there's a key distinction between Thai protectionism and Thai culture and people, the former reflects a certain disdain for the farang way of life, and it isn't exactly misplaced in my opinion. The latter is/are welcoming, and not entirely for our 'loot' - you have to be a student of Buddhist cultures and peoples to realise why.



frogblogger,

You're right of course when it comes to the Thai population. I was more describing the government's attitude to most foreigners. Especially the loud, drunk and obnoxious foreigners who come to Thailand and act like they own the place. 

Most of the Thai people are lovely and even they are wary of their own government - like we here in the US are. Well, at least the smart ones! We should always remember that we are guests in their country and to watch our P's and Q's. And our six as well!

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk

Thais are proud of the fact that they were never ruled by a foreign power. Unlike their neighbours. So it is understandable that they don't like being 'invaded' by us Farangs now.
But they need our Cash so they HAVE to accept us..........reluctantly.
On the other hand WHO likes immigrants. They are hated in the UK are they not?


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Thais are proud of the fact that they were never ruled by a foreign power. Unlike their neighbours. So it is understandable that they don't like being 'invaded' by us Farangs now.
> But they need our Cash so they HAVE to accept us..........reluctantly.
> On the other hand WHO likes immigrants. They hated in the UK are they not?




King Silk,

Not us Americans. We open our borders to invaders - er immigrants from Mexico and the rest of Latin America while law abiding applicants wait in line for as much as 10 years. :/

I suspect the government goes through periods of trying to weed out the real trouble makers but it's sometimes difficult. That said, they really don't make it easy on those coming to Thailand with the idea of making it their home. Constant trips out of the country to get a new 30 day visa or, even if you have an A-O visa [hope I got that right] you still need to "report" to Immigration every 90 days. Now the visits to your home by the local police too? And the decision to require all massage parlors to hire only those over 40 years old? Soon it will be illegal to have a pillow unless you're married to that pillow!


----------



## King Silk

Hey S2 old Bean. That biz about massage ladies woz an April Fools thingy.
Hohohohohoho!


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Hey S2 old Bean. That biz about massage ladies woz an April Fools thingy.
> Hohohohohoho!




King Silk,

Arghhhhhh, forgot about the International Date Line! Duh! Too soon old, too late smart! :/

That's good news as I thought "Paradise" just took a shot across her bow! There is STILL hope for my love life though she's on life support right now! 

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap

Serendipity2 said:


> ...
> Not us Americans. We open our borders to invaders - er immigrants from Mexico and the rest of Latin America while law abiding applicants wait in line for as much as 10 years. :/
> ....


Of course the Mexican historians might wonder who is the invader - especially of their ancestors were Texan (pre 1845) 



King Silk said:


> Thais are proud of the fact that they were never ruled by a foreign power. Unlike their neighbours. So it is understandable that they don't like being 'invaded' by us Farangs now.


Apart from the bits that are now Burmese, Malaysian, Cambodian, Laos 

What do I like most about Thailand? Its not the UK!


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> Of course the Mexican historians might wonder who is the invader - especially of their ancestors were Texan (pre 1845)
> 
> 
> Apart from the bits that are now Burmese, Malaysian, Cambodian, Laos
> 
> What do I like most about Thailand? Its not the UK!




KhwaamLap,

I'd say about half of the people living in Texas are of Mexican heritage. California and New Mexico are both close and rising daily! I don't think they ever left even going back to the wild and fun days of the Alamo! They've always been here but they never really looked at themselves then as "Mexicans" either. Most likely trying to stay away from the Mexican government. Smart people stay away from ALL government!


----------

